# Price for a used Maxant 3100?



## coastie (Feb 2, 2015)

I am looking to sell my Maxant 3100 9 frame extractor. It is only a couple years old and comes with the leg kit. Any idea what they go for used? I haven't found any used on CL or anywhere to get an idea of what to ask.


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

Considering that a well cared for Maxant extractor can last 20+ years I would say they devaluate at a rate of 1/20 annually a depreciation of 5% per annum. Now consider the 3% annual inflation rate (that what they give me for a cost on living increase on My Va. pension) I would say that a two year old extractor would be worth 95% of what you paid for it. providing it has been cared for and no damage has occurred.


----------



## Daniel Y (Sep 12, 2011)

Even though a cared for extractor can last 20 years. does not mean this one will. I consider this the "Not New" devaluation. I typically cut the value of anything in half. then start subtracting from there. Such as the 5% for being two years old. is there any rust anywhere? Is it in Brand new minus two years use condition? Anything with a potential 20 year life I will reconsider that 50% deduction but you would never get me to consider more than 75% of what I can get it new. That alone is my perk to buy it second hand. Otherwise I simply buy it new and have it backed up for any damage that I may find. Having the same extractor I know I would not offer it for sale for less than 75% of what I paid for it and it is already 4 years old. It may be 4 years old but has no where near 4 years use on it. Final word is this. My extractor is mine. and it is mine because I wanted it bad enough to pay XXX dollars for it. and it will remain mine until someone comes along and likes it XXX dollars more than I like it. So you may approach this from the thinking of how much did you like it. how much do you like it now and then find someone that likes it more than that.


----------



## Scott Gough (Dec 10, 2015)

I agree with Daniel. When I purchase something used I am looking for a deal. I usually do the 50% deduction also and go from there. I saw this extractor listed the other day (I think it is the same one you are selling)...

http://stlouis.craigslist.org/grd/5592152145.html

I saw the price and looked it up on Maxant's site. It is listed for $750 on Craigslist. I can buy a new one that is delivered to my door for $800. I am not sure what the shipping costs would be but to me it is not even worth inquiring about at the listed price. If is was closer I might inquire at $500 or so. But that is me as a buyer looking for a deal. 

Selling it all depends upon how fast you want to get rid of it. The better the deal the faster you will sell it. Hope this helps.


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

Oh, The difference between a buyer and a seller. I have the same extractor. It is several, No many years old like 7. I only used it one season for 10 supers then bought a 64 frame extractor. It was washed with soap and water the vinyl cover I had made for it was placed over it and it has sit in my garage ever since. I do not need to sell it. May need it some day. However if someone were to ask, I would take 750.00 no dickering! it is only a buyers market if the seller needs money.


----------



## Fusion_power (Jan 14, 2005)

I'm getting a kick out of these 2 and 7 year old extractors. I bought out a beekeeper who was retiring in 1991. I got a 30 year old used Kelley 4 frame motorized extractor in the deal. I am still using it today with only minor maintenance required. A well built extractor should last a minimum of 50 years!

I might add that it extracts 8 shallow frames or 4 Langstroth deep frames. It can also extract 11 1/4 inch deep Dadant frames!


----------



## Hogback Honey (Oct 29, 2013)

Oh, I sure wish you were closer coastie, I want a 9 frame Maxant


----------



## mgolden (Oct 26, 2011)

Think it is quite a stretch to call it 9 frame. I know Maxant claim that but I'd call it a 3/6. Can do 3 deeps in tangential mode and works very well or there is brackets to hold 6 mediums in radial mode. In order to get 3 more medium frames in at the same time, they need to be placed in tangential mode. I use the 3 deep in tangential mode and there is very good support grillage for the foundation. You can ramp up the speed pretty quickly and no damage to frames or foundation and you get nearly dry frames. 

I'd say the leg package is no stronger than it needs to be. There is a fair bit of flex with very much imbalance in weight of frames. Tank and basket are well made.

They are expensive new at approx $1000 in Canadian dollars but very handy and efficient for hobbiest and small extraction jobs. 

I'd have a hard time paying 95% of new price considering warranty and brand new. I think 75% would be my threshold.


----------



## cornbred (Apr 25, 2013)

Is it motorized or hand-cranked?


----------



## coastie (Feb 2, 2015)

mgolden said:


> Think it is quite a stretch to call it 9 frame. I know Maxant claim that but I'd call it a 3/6. Can do 3 deeps in tangential mode and works very well or there is brackets to hold 6 mediums in radial mode. In order to get 3 more medium frames in at the same time, they need to be placed in tangential mode. I use the 3 deep in tangential mode and there is very good support grillage for the foundation. You can ramp up the speed pretty quickly and no damage to frames or foundation and you get nearly dry frames.
> 
> I'd say the leg package is no stronger than it needs to be. There is a fair bit of flex with very much imbalance in weight of frames. Tank and basket are well made.
> 
> ...


And this is my dilemma. If I motorize it than I feel like I can only run the 6 frames as it would be a pain in the butt to stop it and flip if it is motorized. I run 9 now by hand but I dont mind flipping because I have to be operating anyway. I was looking at the Lyson 12 frame this weekend and it very nice and I can get into it for what I can probably sell the Maxant for plus what I would spend on the motor kit. Or at this point do I just use this one for another year, save the motor kit money, and then use it and my honey money to get a 20 frame power extractor and then keep the 3100 as a backup.


----------



## pinkpantherbeekeeper (Feb 10, 2016)

If you don't absolutely have to sell it right now, I'd keep it. Like you said save your motor and honey money and get the 20 frame next year. Then you can have a back up or simply hold on to it and sell it at the price that you would like to get for it. If nothing else, find a price that you would be very happy with and list it on Craigslist. If it sells great! If not, just renew the ad and you have lost nothing!


----------



## My-smokepole (Apr 14, 2008)

I sold a 9 frame Danant motored one for $750 when I bought my 20 frame had no problem. Had to be 30 years old. Discount it a little from a new price. And see how it goes. You can all is go down.


----------

